# Hydraulic-Lowrider Shops - in your area



## Lavish

I would like to have a list of all the Lowrider shops, and installers in your area. Could you please post up the name the shops in your area. Along with an address or telephone number?


I need me a Lowrider telephone book.....haha

Thank you
-Lav


----------



## E

Switch Happy Hydraulics. Metroplex Business Park. 1900 n. Austin Chicago, IL 60639. 773 237-7525


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM 
(310) 677-0500

FULL LINE OF HYDRAULICS, FREE TECH SUPPORT!


----------



## 8pump

RNL Customs
677 St Rd 267
Mooresville, IN 46158

317-834-8258


----------



## Willie V.

:dunno:


----------



## mrrottontreetz

Fino's Custom Wheel & Tire, Inc

405 Federal Blvd
Denver, CO
303-935-2125

Roberts tire and wheel 

12 Federal Blvd
Denver, CO
303-922-4015


----------



## Lavish

Great keep them coming! Rep the shops in your area!


----------



## blueouija

Motion Hydraulics Brockton, MA
1-508-588-0424 Steve


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 27 2005, 06:42 AM~3892720
> *Great keep them coming! Rep the shops in your area!
> *


Where in wisconsin are you from.


----------



## Lavish

Superior, very far northwest corner on the lake. Weren't you at Dropfest???


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by Lavish_@Sep 27 2005, 12:23 PM~3894642
> *Superior, very far northwest corner on the lake. Weren't you at Dropfest???
> *


yeah we were there.


----------



## monte88

show-and-go in detroit on chalmers..dont have the number though


----------



## lv93fleetwood

Black Magic Hydraulics
2900 S. Highland Dr. #19-B
Las Vegas, NV 89103
1-866-624-4233


----------



## Lavish

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 27 2005, 01:53 PM~3895817
> *show-and-go in detroit on chalmers..dont have the number though
> *


dan your a loser. 
SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS
9103 chalmers
detroit, mi 48213
(313) 371-9085


----------



## monte88

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Lowrider Boulevard = Best shop in Detroit :barf:


----------



## TWEEDY

Erics Custom Hydraulics
Wichita KS

#1 Fabrication :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

ryderz hydraulics bakersfield california 661 9005044 or 661 343 2617


----------



## monte88

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 4 2005, 07:31 PM~3942729
> *Lowrider Boulevard = Best shop in Detroit :barf:
> *


uh oh :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

All That Auto Custom
416-450-6819
toronto, ontario, canada :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz

B's Hydraulics and Audio Customs
Ft.Worth Tx


----------



## 82d'elegance

MUNOZ WHEELS AND HYDRAULICS
909-628-3690 ONTARIO CALIFORNIA


----------



## the wheel dealer

THE WHEEL DEALER
498 Eastchester Ave, E #5
St Catharines ON. Canada
L2M 6S3


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 5 2005, 01:18 PM~3947222
> *MUNOZ WHEELS AND HYDRAULICS
> 909-628-3690 ONTARIO CALIFORNIA
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

PITBULL HYDRAULICS
2125 Palatka Rd.
Louisville, Kentucky 40214
502-367-1956
http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com
Manufactuer of High Quality Hydraulic componets
Frame Reinforcement/Wrapping & Installation.


----------



## REALTALK

anybody have a shop near Norfolk, Virginia.


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

There used to be ShowTime Hydraulics when I was stationed in that area, but I think they went out of Business, they were in Newport News.


----------



## REALTALK

:uh: how they gonna go out of buisness. Do ya know of anymore shops out that way.


----------



## Guest

CLASSIC CUSTOMS


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 5 2005, 01:23 AM~3944699
> *Erics Custom Hydraulics
> Wichita KS
> 
> #1 Fabrication  :biggrin:
> *


damn eric' s is still around


----------



## Kandy Drippa

The Chop Shop 
winter st. & tower ave.
Superior WI
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

Babb Audio
3564 US Highway 27 South
Sebring Florida 33870
(863) 471- 2941


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Oct 6 2005, 03:28 AM~3951943
> *CLASSIC CUSTOMS
> *


how good is there work. Anybody have any pics. :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909

HOPPO'S
Ontario,Ca
909-923-5553


----------



## REALTALK

anybody in Virginia or nearby. :uh:


----------



## Psycho631

http://www.squeakykleanauto.com/GALLERY.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e

BIGG EAZY'S BACKYARD MUTHAFUCKIN BOOGIE
39 ALGER AVE, PROVIDENCE, RI

HYDRAULIC INSTALLS, REINFORCING,MOLDING, SHEET METAL WORK/FABRICATION

WE DO SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME......


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 6 2005, 10:13 PM~3957914
> *BIGG EAZY'S BACKYARD MUTHAFUCKIN BOOGIE
> 39 ALGER AVE, PROVIDENCE, RI
> 
> HYDRAULIC INSTALLS, REINFORCING,MOLDING, SHEET METAL WORK/FABRICATION
> 
> WE DO SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME......
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: great name


----------



## shorty hittin 60

Hit 'Em Up Hydraulics

Over the next month we will be moving to a new and better location...but we are still taking appointments! 

You can call us at 614-834-4752...or check our website at Hit Em Up Hydraulics for further information!

After October 24, 2005 our new address is:

9990 Lithopolis Rd.
Canal Winchester, Ohio 43110


----------



## REALTALK

ttt


----------



## 416impala

TORONTO AREA. SCARB.

PROHOPPER HYDRO PARTS AND TORONTOS BIGGEST SELECTION OF AIRBAG PARTS


ALTERED ALTITUDE CUSTOMS
416 396 3572

WWW.ALTEREDALTITUDE.COM


----------



## SIXTRAY

COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS 7514 PRESTON HIGHWAY LOUISVILLE KENTUCKY 
502-969-7600
1-888-266-5969
KNOWN FOR SOME OF THE JUNKIEST PARTS MADE
ALSO THEY TREAT THEIR EMPLOYEES LIKE SHIT SO YOU KNOW THEM GUYS ARE PISSED OFF AND MAY TAKE IT OUT ON YOUR LOW LOW> ALSO MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE CCE COMP CARS AND TRUCKS ARE LEADED DOWN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER SO THEY ARE HEREBY LABELD AS CHEATERS

SIXTRAY THE CCE ERASER HAS SPOKEN


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 7 2005, 03:26 PM~3962705
> *COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS  7514 PRESTON HIGHWAY LOUISVILLE KENTUCKY
> 502-969-7600
> 1-888-266-5969
> KNOWN FOR SOME OF THE JUNKIEST PARTS MADE
> ALSO THEY TREAT THEIR EMPLOYEES LIKE SHIT SO YOU KNOW THEM GUYS ARE PISSED OFF AND MAY TAKE IT OUT ON YOUR LOW LOW> ALSO MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE CCE COMP CARS AND TRUCKS ARE LEADED DOWN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER SO THEY ARE HEREBY LABELD AS CHEATERS
> 
> SIXTRAY THE CCE ERASER HAS SPOKEN
> *


 :0 snaps


----------



## SQUEAKYG

SQUEAKY KLEAN 
1255-A ST. LOUIS AVE.
BAY SHORE NY 11706
631-666-8898

http://WWW.SQUEAKYKLEANAUTO.COM


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 5 2005, 09:25 PM~3949818
> *anybody have a shop near Norfolk, Virginia.
> *


Really no shops in Va; just some individuals.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Oct 6 2005, 07:57 AM~3952284
> *damn eric' s is still around
> *


Yea, and hes doin the damn thang better than ever :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Oct 7 2005, 05:03 PM~3963173
> *Really no shops in Va; just some individuals.
> *


anybody you would recommend.


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e+Oct 6 2005, 11:13 PM~3957914-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIGG EAZY'S BACKYARD MUTHAFUCKIN BOOGIE
> 39 ALGER AVE, PROVIDENCE, RI
> 
> HYDRAULIC INSTALLS, REINFORCING,MOLDING, SHEET METAL WORK/FABRICATION
> 
> WE DO SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 11:19 PM~3957949
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  great name
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 7 2005, 07:13 PM~3963703
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: now that's one down ass *****.


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966

LIVIN LARGER CUSTOMS
4750 96st
saintpete,fl 727-686-2815



SUICDE & LAMBO DOORS,HYDRAULICS,AIRFAGS.
S/S &ALUM WELDING,AND ALL AUTO REPAIRS


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966

....


----------



## 64

Son's Custom Hydrualic Installations and Paint
508 north 7th st 
Augusta, Arkansas 72006

870-347-0000


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966

...


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 7 2005, 12:13 AM~3957914
> *BIGG EAZY'S BACKYARD MUTHAFUCKIN BOOGIE
> 39 ALGER AVE, PROVIDENCE, RI
> 
> HYDRAULIC INSTALLS, REINFORCING,MOLDING, SHEET METAL WORK/FABRICATION
> 
> WE DO SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 7 2005, 10:19 PM~3963744
> *:cheesy:  now that's one down ass *****.
> *


 :biggrin: 

do it right the first time and forget about it........


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 7 2005, 08:04 PM~3964038
> *:biggrin:
> 
> do it right the first time and forget about it........
> *


 :biggrin: yeah aint that the truth.


----------



## locogoat11

FAT DADDYS 
home of 
Locogoat 
Odessa, Texas
20 11 w 7th
(432)-335-7090 or
(432)-634-4366
CCE Hydraulics 
og wire wheels


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 8 2005, 11:49 AM~3966233
> *FAT DADDYS
> home of
> Locogoat
> Odessa, Texas
> 20 11 w 7th
> (432)-335-7090 or
> (432)-634-4366
> CCE Hydraulics
> og wire wheels
> *


 :0 dats nice.


----------



## locogoat11

yea


----------



## locogoat11

yea


----------



## ICHIBAN

everyone know ICHIBAN http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com lacated in jacksonville florida


----------



## REALTALK

Need somebody in Virginia.


----------



## bagged89dawg

Lay N Low Customz
Faribault MN
612-812-6243
763-286-2869

Frame straps, full line of pro hopper, showtime, products. Also dealer of airride suspensions...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

TRANZAS CUSTOM HYDROS..DELANO CA 661-203-0969 NEW & USED PARTS. USED PUMPS LOOSE CABLE'S ALL DONE AT LIL ABEL'S PRO HOPPER AND SHOW TIME HYDRAULICS.


----------



## abescustoms

A & I CUSTOMS IN BURLINGAME CALIFORNIA A.K.A ABE'S CUSTOMS 
AIR-HYDRAULICS-CUSTOM BODY MODS-RIMS-TIRES-ACC'S-MECHANICAL- FULL SEVICE SHOP IN THE BAY
WWW.ANICUSTOMS.COM
650-340-7900


----------



## abescustoms

HERE WAS OUR FUTURE ADD IN STREET LOW MAGAZINE BUT WE HAD TO MOVE AFTER MAGAZINE CAME OUT SO WE HAVE NEW ADDRESS ONLY 10 MINUTES SOUTH OF SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO

255 MYRTLE RD. BURLINGAME C.A 94010 650-340-7900 PLEASE MAKE NOTE OF IT


----------



## MarquisPlaya

Alltimate Autosports
http://www.alltimateautosports.com/
Phone: 443-486-4520
[email protected]
Prince Frederick, MD


----------



## locogoat11

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Oct 8 2005, 01:49 PM~3966233
> *FAT DADDYS
> home of
> Locogoat
> Odessa, Texas
> 20 11 w 7th
> (432)-335-7090 or
> (432)-634-4366
> CCE Hydraulics
> og wire wheels
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa

TTT


----------



## Lavish

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

:cheesy:


----------



## Lavish

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Keep em coming


----------



## droppen98

High Hitter Hydraulics Panama City Fl 850-625-7346 we do it all from basic install to frame offs


----------



## Rob @ RNL

RNL CUSTOMS HOME OF THE 2005 WORLD CHAMP RADICAL DANCER. WE INSTALL PROHOPPER ALSO OFFER FULL FRAME REINFORCMENTS.FOR INFO CALL 317-834-8258 INDIANAPOLIS INDIANA


----------



## radicalkingz

B's Hydraulics and Audio Customz Ft. Worth Tx

Home Of the Texas Giants! :biggrin:


----------



## 100%STREET

Lona & Sons Hydraulics, LLC
1006 West 24th Street
Kansas City, MO. 64108-2302 

PHONE: 816-474-4689

FAX: 816-842-3566


----------



## MarquisPlaya

also theres T&G hyrdaulics in MD dont know the number though, Tims a real cool man


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jan 6 2006, 08:03 PM~4564718
> *also theres T&G hyrdaulics in MD dont know the number though, Tims a real cool man
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: what's the # n shit


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:32 PM~4564903
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  what's the # n shit
> *


240-461-6107 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jan 6 2006, 08:36 PM~4564932
> *240-461-6107  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: who's that ***** to talk to out ther homie


----------



## redline

were the shops in the tri state area??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:38 PM~4564948
> *:cheesy:  who's that ***** to talk to out ther homie
> *


talk to tim


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jan 6 2006, 11:38 PM~4564948
> *:cheesy:  who's that ***** to talk to out ther homie
> *


move your ass out here first homie


----------



## hoppers602

Hoppers Hydraulics 602 AZ


----------



## MarquisPlaya

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 7 2006, 10:42 PM~4570240
> *move your ass out here first homie
> *


ya you find out when your movin out here?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Jan 8 2006, 05:44 PM~4575114
> *ya you find out when your movin out here?
> *


      :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

yea 
SHOW N GO CUSTOMS
9103 CHALMERS 
DETROIT MI. 

313.371.9085
WE DO IT ALL, FROM CUSTOM PAINT , LAMBO DOORS, TOAL SHAVING OF ALL AND EVERY MOLDINGS AND HANDLES, TO AIR RIDE AND CUSTOM HYDRO INSTALLS, AND THE FULL FRAME OFF AND WRAPS.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

yea 
SHOW N GO CUSTOMS
9103 CHALMERS 
DETROIT MI. 

313.371.9085
WE DO IT ALL, FROM CUSTOM PAINT , LAMBO DOORS, TOTAL SHAVING OF ALL AND EVERY MOLDINGS AND HANDLES, TO AIR RIDE AND CUSTOM HYDRO INSTALLS, AND THE FULL FRAME OFF AND WRAPS.


----------



## EIGHT BALL

yea 
SHOW N GO CUSTOMS
9103 CHALMERS 
DETROIT MI. 

313.371.9085
WE DO IT ALL, FROM CUSTOM PAINT , LAMBO DOORS, TOTAL SHAVING OF ALL AND EVERY MOLDINGS AND HANDLES, TO AIR RIDE AND CUSTOM HYDRO INSTALLS, AND THE FULL FRAME OFF AND WRAPS.


----------



## 85chevy

STREETRIDERS HYDRAULICS 
MAJESTICSCAR CLUB.
2006 THE YEAR OF THE M
(816)358-1900
in KC.,MO


----------



## Lavish

TTT


----------



## goinlow

Goin Low Customs
236 N Charlotte St.
Pottstown PA, 19464

610-633-2857 Luis Rivera
610-633-3109 Ty Wisler
hydraulics, air ride, custom fabrication, engine performance


----------



## goinlow

redline... post something up for abe!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX

Street Life Customs
4020 NW Grand Ave #19
Phoenix, AZ. 85019
602-242-3811

WWW.STREETLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM








:biggrin:


----------



## dignity cc AZ

Dignity Hydraulics 
2133 S LOIS LN
SAFFORD ,AZ
928-322-1128


----------



## topless65

SWITCHES & THANGS
QEW AND ISLINGTON AVE.
Toronto, Canada
-JEFF or ASIF
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=183096


----------



## steel-city-og

shops.............none!

suppliers.........none!

installers.........backyard boogie hack jobs! lol


----------



## goinlow

steel-city-og... I`m on the other side of the state but let me know what you need homie!!! My shop has been putting it down in Pottstown for the last 5 years!!!


----------



## goinlow

steel-city-og... I`m on the other side of the state but let me know what you need homie!!! My shop has been putting it down in Pottstown for the last 5 years!!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 25 2007, 12:09 PM~7082268
> *steel-city-og... I`m on the other side of the state but let me know what you need homie!!!  My shop has been putting it down in Pottstown for the last 5 years!!!
> *


fow much you extendin A's for I'm comin up from MD


----------



## Pacheco

Hello to all of you, I live In Germany doing my time serving our Country. I'm about to move to Fort Hood and I just want to get a head start on all the shops around my area so when I get home I have made a decision on where to go. I would really appreciate all of your help and knowlege. Thank you all.


Sgt PG 
USMC


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Pacheco_@Jan 25 2007, 01:53 PM~7083348
> *Hello to all of you, I live In Germany doing my time serving our Country. I'm about to move to Fort Hood and I just want to get a head start on all the shops around my area so when I get home I have made a decision on where to go. I would really appreciate all of your help and knowlege. Thank you all.
> Sgt PG
> USMC
> *


Tommy's kustoms in Killeen, He'll do what you pay him to do.....tell him Blk Mike with the regal sent ya.


----------



## arabretard

shortys hydraulics
houston, tx
713-880-3119


----------



## danny.bigm

One Touch Custom hydraulics
San Diego Ca.
619-691-7795


----------



## colwtr

SOUTHERN AUTO SPORTS LOCATED IN CORPUS CHRISTI, TEXAS AT 434 44TH ST. WE CAN BE REACHED AT 361-883-0303 TALK TO RAUL OR DANIEL WE DO HYDRAULICS STREET OR SHOW , FRAMES , CHROME PLATING ,WE ALSO DO AIR BAG S , CAR AUDIO ,CUSTOM PAINT AND BODY U NAME IT WE DO IT .


----------



## ROAD_DOG

ShowTime Hydraulics
4254 Selland Avenue
Fresno, CA 93722

Email [email protected] 

Internet http://www.showtimehydraulics.com

Phone 800.732.9866 SALES
800.732.9866 TECHNICAL SUPPORT 
559.229.9110 FACIMILE


----------



## soloco

SOLO HYDRAULICS SALT LAKE CITY,UTAH 801-647-5686 INSTALATION,PARTS,REPAIRS,FABRICATION HYDRAULICS,AIRBAGS


----------



## lakewood_253

any hydraulics shops in tacoma,washington or portland,oregon?


----------



## irving customz

Irving custom hydr. Irving Tx (972)785-1600 inbetween dallas and fortworth


----------



## lakewood_253

ttt


----------



## LocstaH

LAKE ELSINORE C.a 92530 .


JUST AN OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR HOPPERS.INC AND ALMOST EVERYTHING IN ACCESSORIES FOR ALMOST ANY CAR LIKE CUSTOM GRILLS, WHEELS, WOODGRAINS, CARBONFIBER
KITS, LOWERING KITS, VIDEO, AUDIO, ETC ...

:biggrin: 








MY DAY DRIVER
















AND OF COURS THE " LOW LOW "


















































THANKS !!!!


----------



## StreetFame Customs

StreetFame Customs
Orlando FL

Install Hydraulics & Air Ride
Street Rods
Lowriders
Street Trucks
Mini Trucks


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## lakewood_253

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

HOMIES HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## CP

i'm in ohio.....


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

1 STOP AUTO SHOP JUST DIPPIN CUSTOMS
2025 S. HAZLEWOOD 93702 FRESNO CALI.
(559)485-1628 (559)790-8743


----------



## owen

XTC Xtreme truck & car inc
853 waverly st 
Framingham, MA 01702
PHONE # 508 879 4XTC (4982)
email [email protected]


----------



## siscopitt

any shops in wisconsin close to milwaukee :guns: :guns:


----------



## Rollinaround

ROLLINAROUNDS HYDRAULIC SUPPLY
SAN JOSE,CA
408-648-9037

SELLS ONLY OLDSCHOOL HYDRAULICS-AIRCRAFT PUMPS,DUMPS,ZIGZAGS,CHECKVALVES. 
*DOES NOT SELL MODERN HYDRAULICS-GATE STYLE

VISIT WWW.ROLLINAROUND.COM


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

JUST DIPPIN CUSTOMS WE GUARANTEE YOU BACK BUMPER ACTION UPON REQUEST 2025 S. HAZLEWOOD FRESNO CALI. 93702


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin: juicy hydraulics, fresno,cali.
get @ me 559-803-3273
I do clean ass work. My shits' on LOWRIGER MAGAZINE.

JUST HOLLA @ ME!!
U GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.




PPL KNOW ME ON HERE AS CHROME & PAINT!


----------



## gunsNroses

high end hydraulics n suspension 
1227 s. evergreen Santa Ana Ca.
(949) 4132145


----------



## shorty rocks

where is there a shop in upstate NY, by Syracuse


----------



## Pinky Bitches

laloskustoms 513-894-4500
PINKY INC. 513-259-5658
were located at 3300 dixie highway
fairfield ohio 45014
you can check us out at http://laloskustoms.com


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*EMPIRE CUSTOMS
847 N. STONE AVE
TUCSON, AZ 85705
(520) 888-7639*


----------



## _JuiCeD65_

Hi-Low Hydraulics
6051 Mack Rd
Sacramento, CA 95823-4699
Local: 
916-421-8347



krazy-hydraulics
marysville blvd
sacramento, ca


----------



## SIK_9D1

1134 Motorsports
511 Dawson Dr Suite# C
Camarillo, CA 93012
(805) 482-5553


----------



## haze1995

BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
311 E. RESERVE 
VANCOUVER, WASHINGTON 98661
(503) 327-4193 (360)693-8376


----------



## 64onds

THE SHOP
6E Newsome Place
Hampton, Va 23661
757-344-5992


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

BIG ROACH CUSTOM
PHX,AZ 602-380-2062


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IN SYLMAR CA 

818 331 8017 FOR ALL HYDRAULICS NEEDS


----------



## stevie d

rj customs amarillo tx 

806-206-9816 supply and install blackmagic hydraulic products


----------



## jgcustomz

WWW.JGCUSTOMZ.COM








3 hrs from NY border. 1.5 hrs from conneticut border 10 min. from mass border. and 1.5 hours from NH border :biggrin: 
JG CustomZ
133 webster st
Pawtucket RI.02860
781-354-3653


----------



## kazma64

G-FAMCUSTOMS 
NYC









QUEENZ 347-723-8198


----------



## SGV-POMONA

ARMAS HYDRO,S THEY WILL HOOK IT UP


----------



## SGV-POMONA

ARMAS HYDRO,S CALIRIDERS IN THE 909 ONLY WAY TO GO


----------



## DJ Merck

Any shops around Atlanta?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Mar 21 2008, 01:13 AM~10220407
> *ARMAS HYDRO,S THEY WILL HOOK IT UP
> *


WHERE'S THAT AT I NEVER HEARD OF THEM :dunno:


----------



## SMOKEY_BEAR

is there any shops in north Carolina


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

his topic is still going


----------



## 16474

GLOBAL 
26 Swinton Street Albany Ny 12206
Located In The Capitol Of New York
Albany NY's #1 Custom Shop 
518-512-3078


HYDRAULICS-
Any Car Or Truck 
Frame Wraps, Chain Bridges, Hard-lines,Street Or Show Setups Available 
High End Installs Suspension Wraps, Custom Fabrication, From Mild To Wild 

AIR RIDE-
Any Car Or Truck 
Street Or Show 
Mild To Wild 

BODY DROPS -Any Car Or Truck .. REALLY 

LOWERING-
Any Car Or Truck 
Bombs, Imports, Trucks Your Golf Cart 

MINITRUCK SPECIALIST-


4 Links, Ladder Bars, Stock Floor Body Drops, Shave Jobs (all metal) 
Custom Fabricated Sheet metal, Shave Anything, Seams, Lines, Lights..
Custom Frame Work & Repairs, Tub Jobs, Wire Tucks, Your Design Or Mine 

By Appointment Only


----------



## Lu Daddy

www.lowrider-connection.net allentown,pa :thumbsup:


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW CUSTOMS*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

Whats up... any one know of any shops in Jacksonville FL.??????????


----------



## jkey57

I tried getting a hold of these guys but the info wrong:
Switch Happy Hydraulics. Metroplex Business Park. 1900 n. Austin Chicago, IL 60639. 773 237-7525 

Anyone got the actual phone #?

Thanks


----------



## Purple Haze

Lil Mo's In my signature  

Black Magic Distributor :cheesy:


----------



## High-Class Customs

High-Class Customs
148 W. Main St.
Twin Lake WI 53181

Phone #262-877-9292


----------



## supercoolguy

STREET LIFE 3308 N. 27TH AVE. PHX,AZ. (602) 242-3811


----------



## FatDaddy53

Fat Daddy Kustoms
stockton,ca 
209 594 5515


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

THE FRONT OF MY BOY'S HOUSE :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 03:15 PM~13937180
> *High-Class Customs
> 148 W. Main St.
> Twin Lake WI 53181
> 
> Phone #262-877-9292
> *


U guys sell wire wheels?


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

*575 HYDRAULICS
3001 HARRELSON - UNIT 10W
LAS CRUCES, NM 88047
(575) 915-0399*


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

HIGHER CLASS HYDRAULICS
SACRAMENTO CA.
916-798-8372 :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 21 2009, 02:31 PM~13960481
> *U guys sell wire wheels?
> *


Yep


----------



## High-Class Customs

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 21 2009, 02:31 PM~13960481
> *U guys sell wire wheels?
> *


Yep


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD




----------



## El Neto 213

Any hydraulics shops, in the Los Angeles or south central area. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sane130

Anybody know of any shops in or around chicago.


----------



## Lokela707

Any shops in the San Francisco Bay Area that anyone can recommend


----------



## bigdoughnuts

ROYAL HYDRAULICS in the I.E. 

708 w. Mill st. Unit F
(Between 215 freeway and "G" st.)
San Bernardino, Ca. 92410.
951-377-2746.


----------



## CHOPPER 76




----------



## Demonspeed

Any shops near Tacoma/Olympia, Wa?


----------



## ron1973kim

chx the first page of this posting .sumone added a hydro shop in the, Chicago area. I'm actually in the chi area also. I'm gonna look into this place


----------



## 16474

AWS
26 Swinton St ALBANY NY 12206
518-512-3078


----------



## 94block

Any other shops in vegas?


----------

